# what does it take to get to 400ish whp?



## LandRokkit (Dec 4, 2014)

whats up fellas? so currently im in the motorcycle world and i have a '11 ZX-10R (for those of you who dont know bikes, thats a 9 second, 200+mph bike) and then a normal car, and ive been thinking about selling both and going to the sports car world by buying an 05-06 GTO

i already know that if it wasnt already modded that it would be soon, because although ill probably never get it on the same level as the bike, i still want this thing to haul the damn MAIL! so as opposed to asking the typical stupid questions like "which exhaust/intake/tune is best? blah blah blah" i figure ill just ask what _works_. 

so if you have a GTO that put down ~400hp to the wheels--or if your numbers were close and it COULD be 400 but it was a hot day or maybe that specific dyno just read lower numbers--what mods do you have on there? 

or if you have more, what did you manage to put down and what mods?

that seems like a good goal to me; going from 400 at the crank to 400 at the wheels then ill see where im at and if i need more, then do so and so on.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

With the LS2 intake and exhaust are not needed to hit 400 although that's what the noobs usually do first. Long tube headers, a nice cam and a good tune will put you there. They are about 330-ish RWHP out of the box.


----------



## EN3DVED (Oct 14, 2010)

If you want to go fast I would keep the bike. Thats the mistake I did about ten years ago. I used to be a bike guy then decided I wanted to get into racing cars. Bought a gto and now am broke as hell. 

I am assuming you are like the rest of us and speed junkies. 400 wont be enough for you and you will continue to add stuff to keep chasing more and more power. Unfortunately it is substantially more expensive to make a car fast than a motorcycle fast. 

I do not regret my switch to cars but always wonder if I stuck with bikes how much more ahead in the game i would be. Like svede said exhaust, cam, intake and tune will get you over 400 to the ground easily.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

LandRokkit (the OP) hasn't been here since the day he left that post, according to his profile. In fact, he didn't even stay around to read Svede's post.


----------

